# group file line too long



## Ofloo (Apr 18, 2016)

I got an error i know what the reason is, it's compat_freebsd32 or compat_freebsd4 I think, however I've got a question, I'm not sure is compat_freebsd32 only 32bit support or is it also freebsd3 support?


```
pw: group line too long
pw: gr_copy(): Invalid argument
adduser: ERROR: There was an error adding user (test2).
Add another user? (yes/no): n
Goodbye!
```

Because the manual clearly says group(), ..


```
LIMITS
  There are various limitations which are explained in the function where
  they occur; see section SEE ALSO.

  In older implementations, a group cannot have more than 200 members.  The
  maximum line length of /etc/group is 1024 characters.  Longer lines will
  be skipped.  This limitation disappeared in FreeBSD 3.0.  Older binaries
  that are statically linked, depend on old shared libraries, or
  non-FreeBSD binaries in compatibility mode may still have this limit.
```

So it shouldn't be in compat_freebsd4, however it shouldn't be in compat_freebsd32 either because from what I understand that's 32bit? Even if it was Freebsd3 support it should have disappeared in freebsd3 ? Maybe I understood it all wrong.

Also I don't have linux binaries enabled, .. hence the non-FreeBSD binaries.


```
1  56 0xffffffff80200000 17d98a0  kernel
2  1 0xffffffff819da000 2f9b00  zfs.ko
3  2 0xffffffff81cd4000 6048  opensolaris.ko
4  1 0xffffffff81cdb000 21568  geom_eli.ko
5  3 0xffffffff81cfd000 35318  crypto.ko
6  1 0xffffffff81d33000 23f90  geom_mirror.ko
7  1 0xffffffff81d57000 a9b8  if_tap.ko
8  2 0xffffffff81d62000 9880  bridgestp.ko
9  1 0xffffffff81d6c000 11e70  if_bridge.ko
10  1 0xffffffff81d7e000 14e20  if_lagg.ko
11  1 0xffffffff81d93000 15a0  accf_data.ko
12  1 0xffffffff81d95000 26a8  accf_http.ko
13  1 0xffffffff81d98000 4a50  coretemp.ko
14  3 0xffffffff81d9d000 23d0  smbus.ko
15  1 0xffffffff81da0000 64e8  ichsmb.ko
16  1 0xffffffff81da7000 11390  ipmi.ko
17  1 0xffffffff81db9000 5a30  aesni.ko
18  1 0xffffffff82011000 56aa  fdescfs.ko
19  1 0xffffffff82017000 4010  if_epair.ko
20  1 0xffffffff8201c000 641b  nullfs.ko
21  1 0xffffffff82023000 49f1  ipfw_nat.ko
22  1 0xffffffff82028000 df1b  libalias.ko
```

Added this to the generic kernel


```
options  IPFIREWALL
options  IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options  IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options  DUMMYNET
options  IPDIVERT
options  CONSPEED=115200
options  HZ=1000
options  VIMAGE
```


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Apr 18, 2016)

How long lines do you have? You've verified that this isn't a case of missing a newline at end of file?

That message comes from /usr/src/lib/libutil/gr_util.c

Juha


----------



## Ofloo (Apr 18, 2016)

Euhm, I've split up the lines and now it works so no it's just the line length. Though I have about 3500 users in that specific group. Also I've had this problem since Freebsd5 I think it was away for a while because I removed the compat lines from the kernel, .. however thought it was fixed for a while but it appears it's not. Currently using FreeBSD10.2, and forgot to remove the compat lines.


----------

